# **Spooky and Scary Halloween Special** FREE STUFF INSIDE..!!!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghosts Goblins and Wizards of the detailing world....

Have we got a special offer for you..!!!!

Buy a bottle of:

*MENZERNA PO85RD FINAL FINISH* 
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10100

And we will give you absolutley

*FREE OF CHARGE*

a bottle of:

*MENZERNA PO91L INTENSIVE POLISH* http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10101

All you need to do to get your free bottle is place an order with us for the PO85RD and we will do the rest.

Get them while they are hot as when stocks are gone they are gone......

Happy Halloween :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnny - you need to change the description of the final finish - step 1 

Order being placed now.....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Dino  Changed now and thanks for the order :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome deal ......


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Excellent deal, so it would be rude for me not to order I suppose  

Order placed Johnny :thumb: 

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

oooh, i'll come and pick some of this up tomorrow  as well as the pads that i need


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Order placed :thumb: 

Darren


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

Order placed :thumb: 
Cool deal..

Jason..


----------



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

To good to miss. Ordered Johnny. Cant wait to try final finish out, have been meaning to buy some for a while and am running low on IP. Great deal cheers mate


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

just ordered, good deal


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Excellent deal, and for those like me who cant remember what what, here is Dave KG's guide ot them, thanks dave, i have this one saved 

S34A = Power Gloss: for the removal of severe paint defects. Aggressive compound, requires following with a lighter abrasive to refine finish. Use with 4" on the PC, and be prepared for micromarring by PC. Last resort polish, this one, which should only be used when everything else has failed. Best applied using the slow-cut technique.

PO91L = Intensive Polish: for removal of medium swirls (light to medium on hard paints). Older style Menz product, best results achieved using a slow-cutting technique. Quite dusty on its own, but plenty of regular spritzes of QD will help.

PO85RD3.0x = Intensive Polish (ceramiclear): upgraded Menzerna Intensive polish designed for ceramiclear paint but suitable for all, perfectly lubed and does not require the slow cut method. Effective on all paint types and will remove medium swirls and marring and finish down LSP ready on both the PC and the rotary.

PO106FF = Final Finish (ceramiclear): the heavier abrasive of the two finishing polishes, ideal as a single stage polish for the removal of light swirls on harder paints or light to medium swirls on soft paints. Finishes down LSP ready. No slow-cut method required, and an excellent finish from this product. Can also be used to follow Power Gloss to remove the micromarring or holograms induced by the Power Gloss.

PO85RD = Final Finish (ceramiclear): IMHO, this is the finishing polish to have. Ideal for refining a finish after more aggressive polishing stages or for just a very light polish, this finishes down to a super sharp finish especially by rotary. No slow-cut method required. Use after Power Gloss or Intensive Polish to refine the finish and prepare it brilliantly for the application of glazes and LSPs.

PO85U = Final Polish II: light abrasive finishing polish that works well following Power Gloss for example to refine the finish or as a polish for removing light marring.


----------



## cupra-matt (Oct 2, 2006)

just ordered, nice timing ready for when i get my xmas presents. pc and pads. from me to santa then to me.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

bugger! only bought one of these just over a week ago


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Phil H said:


> bugger! only bought one of these just over a week ago


yeah me too!

oh well perhaps i will get some goodies in the order i just made!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Great offer, just ordered :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bloody good deal that


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Order recieved next day :thumb: Thanks Johnny.

Brian


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Lespaul said:


> Order placed :thumb:
> 
> Darren


Order turned up today, excellent service as usuall :thumb:

Darren


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for this offer Jonny :thumb: 

I'm trying to log into you're page to pay but divyy me has forgotten my username now  

I'll try again now 

Edited 5 minutes later !!

All sorted now and goods paid for


----------



## cupra-matt (Oct 2, 2006)

Super speedy delivery. arrived this morning thanks. Just got to wait for my :buffer: from santa; I am being an extra good little boy at the minute.


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

It's now 8.26pm, I've been in from work since 4.30pm and my neighbour has "just" knocked to say I've had a parcel delivered today :wall: 

Excellent service and a great deal.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Phil_H II (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm just about to order some stuff ...is this deal still going?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yep

I will check the stock allocated to the offer tomorrow, but for now your ok


----------



## Phil_H II (Nov 3, 2006)

Cool...cheers


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

this deal still on?? really need some?


----------



## chizzy (Apr 17, 2006)

I would like some too if the deal is still on


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to let you know... 

This offer is now finished. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Autovalet (May 13, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Just to let you know...
> 
> This offer is now finished.
> 
> ...


*ollocks... miss that one mate


----------

